# Top Knot and obedience!!



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

We're working on our top knot!







I also decided we may want to try obedience trials, so we signed up for classes! We start tomorrow! I'm nervous but I hope Thor likes it! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I hope Thor likes it too!! He looks adorable in his topknot!!Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, cute! I hope you both enjoy the classes!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thor will be the star of the class.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thor is so cute in his topknot. I am sure he is going to do great in his class. :aktion033:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Awesome! I do a lot of obedience work with my dogs (really Rally Obedience primarily because I think it is more fun).

One thing I do want to mention is that it is very important to find good positive trainers. Too many obedience trainers use outdated methods. 

I hope you have a great time and if you have questions along the way feel free to ask.


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

CloudClan said:


> Awesome! I do a lot of obedience work with my dogs (really Rally Obedience primarily because I think it is more fun).
> 
> One thing I do want to mention is that it is very important to find good positive trainers. Too many obedience trainers use outdated methods.
> 
> I hope you have a great time and if you have questions along the way feel free to ask.


I have my fingers crossed on the positive trainer! We had Thor at a different place as a puppy and they were terrible trainers! They made all the puppies go off leash and mingle despite size. Thor was 3 lbs and got trampled so we never returned to the classes because I did not feel comfortable with how they were handling the class! So new place this time! I will let everyone know how it goes! 
Carri and Thor


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Good luck Carrie!!! I would love to put Izzy in a training class, but for now just a trainer for her attitude is priority!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thor is adorable!

Good luck with obedience training. I want to try rally with Mieka after her puppy class. Let us know how it goes!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

